# Fuji Full Frame X-PRO2 coming 2015



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2014)

FF + same body style like: X100s, XT-1, or X-e2 = count me in. I LOVE the look, feel and all layouts from x100s. FF + UWA + 35 or 50mm...I'm good to go :

http://www.fujirumors.com/new-source-x-pro2-will-feature-full-frame-sensor-3-5-ff-lenses/


----------



## Corvi (Apr 9, 2014)

Wont happen. Fuji barely built up its X lens lineup, so they wont start a new one that soon. I was told by a Fuji rep. that they barely break even with the Xpro line right now, and that FF Xtrans sensors cost nearly the same as the whole rest of the camera. An X200 with larger sensor is much more possible.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 9, 2014)

Corvi said:


> Wont happen. Fuji barely built up its X lens lineup, so they wont start a new one that soon.



Yeah, it sounds more like wishful thinking, like a lot of SR1 type rumors around here :

IF it did happen in the future, though, we can thank Sony for pushing the full frame mirrorless envelope.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2014)

Corvi said:


> Wont happen. Fuji barely built up its X lens lineup, so they wont start a new one that soon. I was told by a Fuji rep. that they barely break even with the Xpro line right now, and that FF Xtrans sensors cost nearly the same as the whole rest of the camera. An X200 with larger sensor is much more possible.



That why I sold my x100s and went with A7r, FF sensor. Fuji came out great crop body size, about same size as 4/3 sensor . And now, Sony came out A7 series. The camera body size is about same as Fuji x1.6 crop & OM-D E-M5 4/3. To survice, Fuji needs to respond ASAP. Mirrorless market is not that big - at least not yet. 

To me, the #1 reason people going for mirrorless is size and weight. Mirrorless system doesn't need a complete lens system as DSLR - UWA, 35 to 85mm and macro - done. No need 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, 300mm, 400mm etc...


----------



## moreorless (Apr 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Corvi said:
> 
> 
> > Wont happen. Fuji barely built up its X lens lineup, so they wont start a new one that soon. I was told by a Fuji rep. that they barely break even with the Xpro line right now, and that FF Xtrans sensors cost nearly the same as the whole rest of the camera. An X200 with larger sensor is much more possible.
> ...



That becomes a question of how large a market there actually is for such a system I'd say, FF is already a minority market but I think high performance zooms make up much more of that market than on ASPC, plus of course even primes can get pretty large.

The potential weakness I see with the Sony FE system is that there looking to create the kind of system that likely needs DSLR like sales to turn a profit yet performance wise in many respects its clearly behind FF. The FF market generally is much less forgiving of weaknesses IMHO, generally people need a reason to move beyond ASPC and to get them to do so you need to exploit the advantages of the larger format well.

If Fuji do release a FF sensor camera I do think it would make sense to target it even more tightly than the ASPC X-series. A FF X200 still seems the most likely to be as that would cost a good deal less than a whole system, plus having a fixed lens on FF seems to help with size saving a lot(just look at the RX1 lens size/performace vs the 35mm 2.8 FE lens). Other than that I do think a handful of high quality primes would be the way to go, something like a 50mm f/1.4, 35mm f/2, 24mm f/2, 85mm f/1.8


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 9, 2014)

Given that Canon is probably going to lay all their cards down in September, Fuji has about a year to convince me I don't want to upgrade to another Canon.

Whether or not it has a mirror is completely beside the point, I want Fuji controls.


----------



## PVS (Apr 11, 2014)

I doubt Fuji will go FF if their FF lenses continue to implement same design philosophy from X series. The physics. Those supposed FF lenses wouldn't differ that much from their dSLR counterparts in terms of size. The same reason you won't see much of the fast to moderately fast primes/zooms with built in IS in Sony's A7 lens line-up, that 55/1.8 already looks a tad bit ridiculous on a small body like a7.


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 11, 2014)

9VIII said:


> Given that Canon is probably going to lay all their cards down in September



What makes you so sure?


----------



## vscd (Jul 10, 2014)

There are rumours about problems with Fuji X-Trans and portraits @ISO400 or above (see picture). I've heard Fuji is working on something new, maybe a Sony-Coop. As long as they don't fix it I'll stay with Canon. 8)


----------



## Max ☢ (Jul 10, 2014)

The latest rumors about the X-PRO2 seem to confirm that it will be APS-C and not a FF camera, which perfectly makes sense given how Fuji is invested in their X-mount lens portfolio: http://www.fujirumors.com/fujifilm-x-pro2-24mp-aps-c-sensor-tilt-screen-wifi-available-2015-anonymous-source/


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> FF + same body style like: X100s, XT-1, or X-e2 = count me in. I LOVE the look, feel and all layouts from x100s. FF + UWA + 35 or 50mm...I'm good to go :
> 
> http://www.fujirumors.com/new-source-x-pro2-will-feature-full-frame-sensor-3-5-ff-lenses/



others say APS-C not FF

http://www.fujirumors.com/fujifilm-x-pro2-24mp-aps-c-sensor-tilt-screen-wifi-available-2015-anonymous-source/


----------



## bardamu (Jul 10, 2014)

Corvi said:


> Wont happen. Fuji barely built up its X lens lineup, so they wont start a new one that soon. I was told by a Fuji rep. that they barely break even with the Xpro line right now, and that FF Xtrans sensors cost nearly the same as the whole rest of the camera. An X200 with larger sensor is much more possible.



Fuji have a nice range of lenses. Compared, for example, to the dedicated EF-S lenses for Canon or DX for Nikon. There is no way this is mere oversight or laziness on the part of Canon or Nikon - clearly it is a deliberate and cynical attempt to cripple crop in order to encourage more movers into full-frame.

I've seen the cost of a FF sensor estimated at $300 - $400. Even if Fuji's manufacturing costs are higher, I doubt they would be THAT much higher. I could see Fuji going FF, to signify their ambition to mix it with the big 3 companies. An RX1 like camera might be a logical place for them to start.


----------



## Max ☢ (Jul 10, 2014)

bardamu said:


> I could see Fuji going FF, to signify their ambition to mix it with the big 3 companies.



Honestly, I don't see Fuji stepping into the FF world anytime soon, and they have repeatedly said so. Their ambition (and that of all µ4/3 manufacturers) is to convert as many DSLR users as possible to their mirrorless platform, and to this end Fuji proposes a pro-grade compact APS-C system with top-quality optics, build and image output. So, with their APS-C sensor X system they have some unique value propositions for the two main classes of CaNikon DSLR photographers:
- APS-C: much better system quality (except for AF, yet) in a slightly smaller package
- FF users: much smaller and lighter package with similar quality (except for extreme ISOs and AF... yet)
Fuji's advantage over the µ4/3 proposition is that their larger APS-C sensor and optimal in-camera data processing result in very good image quality up to ISO 6400 while µ4/3 are good only up to ISO1600.

With a FF sensor X camera, Fuji would lose most of those value propositions and thus the main reason why customer jump from DSLRs to their mirrorless platform: 
- the much larger lenses needed would result in a far less compact system
- CaNicon already offer pro-grade full-frame lenses and camera bodies
- they enter in direct competition with Sony and their A7 series
What unique unique feature would be left? X-trans CFA and maybe retro factor or different ergonomy, really not much to survive in this extremely competitive market.

I think Fuji has already realized that they are better served by sticking to their APS-C X-mount platform, where they can deliver on those unique value propositions as long as CaNicon keep on feeding APS-C photographers with second-rate equipment. In the mean time they can work at converting more and more DSLR customers to mirrorless by releasing more top-class lenses and improving further the performances and specs of cameras to come.


----------



## vscd (Jul 10, 2014)

> Fuji's advantage over the µ4/3 proposition is that their larger APS-C sensor and optimal in-camera data processing result in very good image quality up to ISO 6400 while µ4/3 are good only up to ISO1600.



There is so much wrong in this sentence that I have to quote it. The APS-C Size is exactly between the MFT and the FF. So you blow up the advantage to MFT by 2 stops but you can't accept any advantage to the equally higher FF-Sensor? What is wrong with you Fuji-Fanboys? There are so many good competitors like f.e. Pentax which can easily compete with Canon/Nikon but the users just use them and live in coexistence. Do you have to prove something? To compensate? Just make pictures and prove everyone wrong with the *results*.

I like Fuji, infact, I love my GX680. I adore Velvia and the X100S is one of the beste cams in the last half Decade but please read the facts, too. Fact is that Fuji X-Trans Sensors are cheating on the ISO. ISO6400 on a X-T1 is nearly a real ISO3200. This is even the highest (real) ISO you can get with shooting RAW. You can't even shoot RAW with more than (fake-)ISO 6400, just JPEGs. A Fullframe 5DM3 is clean and useable @real ISO12800. This is your 2stop difference. Do we need this? Maybe. But please compare fair, ok?



> I think Fuji has already realized that they are better served by sticking to their APS-C X-mount platform, where they can deliver on those unique value propositions as long as CaNicon keep on feeding APS-C photographers with second-rate equipment.



This is bull, too. You can use every fullframelense on the Canon APS-Cams. So just grab a decent L-Lense and go out with it. You can use the Canon 35mm f2 IS as Standard, getting Images on par with the fujilense. Cheaper and with Image Stabilisation. You don't have to use the cheap Kit-Lenses or EF-S... but you *could*. And if you want to get serious on APS-C, just take a 7D.



> In the mean time they can work at converting more and more DSLR customers to mirrorless by releasing more top-class lenses and improving further the performances and specs of cameras to come.



No one convinced me for mirrorless systemcameras until now. I just heard marketing-blah-blah. The important and good X-lenses are as pricey and heavy as the Canon-ones and why do I need a small camera, which is lying in my hand like a toy? I can't nail a pin with a spoon.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 10, 2014)

If it's got an electronic shutter, I'll be all over that.


----------

